# Referral? Bonus? From Uber to Lyft



## GaryX (Mar 24, 2015)

Alright, I been driving for Uber for 2 weeks, it's time to experiment Lyft. I am in the sign up process and what's the current bonuses? I am in Los Angeles


----------



## McGillicutty (Jan 12, 2015)

GaryX said:


> Alright, I been driving for Uber for 2 weeks, it's time to experiment Lyft. I am in the sign up process and what's the current bonuses? I am in Los Angeles


If you haven't already submitted an app, I'd be happy to send you my referral code so we can both benefit financially. Let me know.


----------



## GaryX (Mar 24, 2015)

I haven't send in the app yet, but what's the referral bonus though? what other bonuses are there


----------



## McGillicutty (Jan 12, 2015)

GaryX said:


> I haven't send in the app yet, but what's the referral bonus though? what other bonuses are there


I PM'd you.


----------



## ravv88 (Feb 24, 2015)

Is there any referral bonus in Florida? i want to do lyft in Orlando


----------



## dustyhogg (Apr 9, 2015)

Hi I've been driving in Uber for 3 weeks, I want to try lyft too. How much is the sign up bonus? Thanks


----------



## UberDesson (Jan 18, 2015)

I believe Uber-to-Lyft bonus is $50 but Lyft-to-Uber bonus is $500 (must be a driver before 03/31/15)


----------



## Dcspride (Mar 3, 2015)

Use my referral code. I get $500 and you get $500. SEAN7647
You have to complete 30 rides within first 30 days though.


----------



## ravv88 (Feb 24, 2015)

where i can see that promotion?


----------



## Dcspride (Mar 3, 2015)

I got an email from lyft


----------



## Dcspride (Mar 3, 2015)

Ravv88, I sent you an email and msg. Check you msg.


----------



## UberDesson (Jan 18, 2015)

Dcspride said:


> Use my referral code. I get $500 and you get $500. SEAN7647
> You have to complete 30 rides within first 30 days though.


I think it depends on the referred driver's market NOT the referring driver's. If they live in LA, I believe it's $50. I may be wrong.


----------



## Dcspride (Mar 3, 2015)

Lyft rep confirmed that I can refer a friend who lives in different state to receive this promo amount.


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

so no more $1,000 promo?

somebody send me the $500 one.............


----------



## rjenkins (Nov 30, 2014)

Bart McCoy said:


> so no more $1,000 promo?
> 
> somebody send me the $500 one.............


It's only $500 in certain markets, I believe, like Dallas. So, dependent on where you're signing up, I think...not on the code you use.


----------



## dustyhogg (Apr 9, 2015)

I'm confused, so I live in LA, can I get $500 by using referral code from Dcspride?


----------



## dustyhogg (Apr 9, 2015)

So basically I want to go ahead and sign up for lyft ASAP. I just want to know how. Much is the maximum referral bonus that I can get. I live in LA, lyfts website States that I can get $50. One guy told me I can get $500, one other guy told me I can get $200. Please enlighten me. Thanks


----------



## GaryX (Mar 24, 2015)

Currently, for LA, it's $50, at least that's what the lyft website is stating. I will pm you.


----------



## dustyhogg (Apr 9, 2015)

Thanks!


----------



## rjenkins (Nov 30, 2014)

The bonus amount depends on the market of the NEW (referred) driver. I believe the referring driver's market is irrelevant, so long as they are in good standing. You need to either have a link from him/her (which includes the code), or enter the code manually at signup. If you enter no code, there is no bonus.

More info on what the bonuses are in what cities may be found here: https://www.lyft.com/drive/help/article/1859265


----------



## bondad (Apr 4, 2015)

Denver currently has a $350 double sided bonus. I've been driving Uber for about 10 days now and want to give Lyft a chance. Anybody from Denver want to send me their code? I'll drive 30 trips in 30 days no problem. I have over 80 with Uber in 10 days (6 days of actually driving).


----------



## bondad (Apr 4, 2015)

bondad said:


> Denver currently has a $350 double sided bonus. I've been driving Uber for about 10 days now and want to give Lyft a chance. Anybody from Denver want to send me their code? I'll drive 30 trips in 30 days no problem. I have over 80 with Uber in 10 days (6 days of actually driving).


No response yet. If you have a code, even if not from Colorado, please send it to me. Free $350 for each of us.


----------



## rjenkins (Nov 30, 2014)

bondad said:


> No response yet. If you have a code, even if not from Colorado, please send it to me. Free $350 for each of us.


I responded about an hour ago...check your inbox.


----------

